# Briggs &stratton oil in air filter



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*briggs 675 series 190cc engine numbers 126to2-0298-b1 july 2010 spark plug was clean and dry.no external leaks. 5w/30 is being used.how do i pinpoint oil in air filter cause.runs excellant engine is on a log splitter*


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

2 most common reasons, engine was tipped on side with air filter facing down and crankcase overfull of oil.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If the unit was never tipped and the oil level is correct, then check you oil breather, could have a plugged drain, or breather may be faulty.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Like 30yr. says, probably a breather related issue. Excessive blow-by (worn rings/cyl.) can also cause this. I review diagnostics in this thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4512268#post4512268


----------

